# work in progress



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

this is the viv im building at the moment, i have a waterfall and rain system to fit soon but not long till its finished will get pics up when finished.
any comments :welcome:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Looking good! I cant wait for the finished pics! Whats going to go in it?


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

good start what background method you doing?looks very effective


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

Trootle said:


> Looking good! I cant wait for the finished pics! Whats going to go in it?


cheers mate going to be putting my water dragon in it he should have a blast :2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> good start what background method you doing?looks very effective


cheers just using sray foam for the background with coconut fibres siliconed onto it, i have placed lots of plant pots in the foam when it was drying to get some kl vines an stuff if in.: victory:


----------



## ratmanio (Apr 11, 2010)

looking good carnt waight to see the end pics


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

ratmanio said:


> looking good carnt waight to see the end pics


:cheers:
cheers mate hopefully i can go into making custom vivs and room vivarium conversions this year have a green tree monitor viv to make an set up later in the year will get picks of that up when it happens anyway lol:2thumb:
when i have done some more vivs if anyone would like a custom built viv with a specially designed habit let me know
peace to all


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice work so far


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

Swain86 said:


> Nice work so far


cheers mate : victory:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

i am patiently waiting on more pics :lol2:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

Swain86 said:


> i am patiently waiting on more pics :lol2:


lol give me a few more days cos my laptop got smashed up (it jumped off the cooker in an attempt to run away from me) :lol2:
so will take a lil while i have started getting the waterfall done now tho so should be done in the next week i reckon : victory:

cheers for everyone being patient in future i will be faster


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

*new pics*

hi got my new laptop and got some pics up, i still need to get the water fall done but when i get my timor monitors they will like it. :2thumb:
hope everyone likes it so far : victory:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

hi have got some more stuff done now, have the waterfall sealed inside and some shelters for me timor monitors gonna get some plants in its in the next few days after finishing painting and varnishing it , then just gotta get me ventilation done easy peasy lol should have most of it done by tomoz night hehe cant wait.: victory:

























hope everyone likes it : victory:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice effort gone into it, but to be honest it kindof looks a bit like a medieval castle pit toilet that a branch has grown into.:2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> Nice effort gone into it, but to be honest it kindof looks a bit like a medieval castle pit toilet that a branch has grown into.:2thumb:


haha when i get me plants in it should look more like a jungle :lol2:


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

i like the fact you're making a little pool, won't it be annoying to take out and clean if it's fixed in? or is there another way you've got? what is ACTUALLY going in, water dragons on timors?


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

SteamedPolecat said:


> i like the fact you're making a little pool, won't it be annoying to take out and clean if it's fixed in? or is there another way you've got? what is ACTUALLY going in, water dragons on timors?


right originally it was my water dragon but he died about a month an a half ago so am now getting timors lol sorry for any confusion guys.

i am fitting an external filter can pull pipes out to drain it into a bucket so is easy to clean and rinse out : victory:


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

benjaybo said:


> right originally it was my water dragon but he died about a month an a half ago so am now getting timors lol sorry for any confusion guys.
> 
> i am fitting an external filter can pull pipes out to drain it into a bucket so is easy to clean and rinse out : victory:


Sorry for your loss..

About the coco fibers you've silcone'd in do they need cleaning or replacing? Or is it a easy wipe down surface? What kind of water pump/filtration system are you using? 

There's been a few threads recently about self cleaning water features in vivs but I'm a newbie when it comes to any aquarium knowledge on filters pumps closed circuits and what not! :blush:

Thanks

Phil


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

Marti3P said:


> Sorry for your loss..
> 
> About the coco fibers you've silcone'd in do they need cleaning or replacing? Or is it a easy wipe down surface? What kind of water pump/filtration system are you using?
> 
> ...


cheers the sad thing was he wasn't even two an a half years old he just died, i would have had him 2 years to the day the day after he died, but everything happens for a reason i guess as i can now become solely a monitor keeper for the next few years.

ahh yes im just starting to get into the self cleaning stuff well was gonna be finding some info on its specifics and requirements later in the week, as of now cant help ya with that bud but you can wipe it/rip it off and replace when it comes to coco fibre is water proof so you can give it a good scrub if needed :2thumb:. i've found is best to pull the coco fibre apart in large clumps and push it down gently onto a decent layer of silicone stops the silicone from coming through: victory:.

im using a tetratec ex700 external filter have used them before not bad things to be honest, hope i have helped mate and if you would like any other info just ask if i can answer i will do good sir:2thumb:
: victory:


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

benjaybo said:


> cheers the sad thing was he wasn't even two an a half years old he just died, i would have had him 2 years to the day the day after he died, but everything happens for a reason i guess as i can now become solely a monitor keeper for the next few years.
> 
> ahh yes im just starting to get into the self cleaning stuff well was gonna be finding some info on its specifics and requirements later in the week, as of now cant help ya with that bud but you can wipe it/rip it off and replace when it comes to coco fibre is water proof so you can give it a good scrub if needed :2thumb:. i've found is best to pull the coco fibre apart in large clumps and push it down gently onto a decent layer of silicone stops the silicone from coming through: victory:.
> 
> ...


Thanks... :no1:

I'm planning on branching out when I get my own place, lizards & snakes... :flrt:

As you can probably tell from my sig there's a few of both I want and thes not even the full list, not enough characters or all of it. :lol2:

Phil


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

Marti3P said:


> Thanks... :no1:
> 
> I'm planning on branching out when I get my own place, lizards & snakes... :flrt:
> 
> ...


haha yeh me to mate i think my wish list is that long i cant remember what i started it with :lol2:
i cant wait to get my own place as i can setup up a venomous room haha YEH! :2thumb:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

how u geting on with it m8


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

hawktrainer said:


> how u geting on with it m8


basicly done mate cheers, just gonna re-cut the sliding doors as i didnt sand down the wood as much as i thought i did (the joys of putting a viv together when ur half alseep) lol
will have some more pics up soon just gotta find my camera lead lol will get some of it up and working tomoz night : victory:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

benjaybo said:


> basicly done mate cheers, just gonna re-cut the sliding doors as i didnt sand down the wood as much as i thought i did (the joys of putting a viv together when ur half alseep) lol
> will have some more pics up soon just gotta find my camera lead lol will get some of it up and working tomoz night : victory:


n1 m8 this thread is helping me skull as i am planing on doing my viv more a les the same but i gunner ad a deer skull with antlers as a hide/climing frame harf way up did u have to use silicon on the wood or did th foam stick to it with out


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

hawktrainer said:


> n1 m8 this thread is helping me skull as i am planing on doing my viv more a les the same but i gunner ad a deer skull with antlers as a hide/climing frame harf way up did u have to use silicon on the wood or did th foam stick to it with out


i used a little but the foam holds its in place well, dosnt even move unless u shake the whole viv lol
kl sounds good mate what you putting in urs when its done?
: victory:
night all : victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

benjaybo said:


> i used a little but the foam holds its in place well, dosnt even move unless u shake the whole viv lol
> kl sounds good mate what you putting in urs when its done?
> : victory:
> night all : victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:


male boa u no the soil and moss i was planing on mixing it up and putting on the foam back ground do i just mix it and throw it on wen foam still wet/fresh on or do ya stick it to the foam another way ps sorry for all the questions i just dont want to mess up will only have one shot at it lol


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

hawktrainer said:


> male boa u no the soil and moss i was planing on mixing it up and putting on the foam back ground do i just mix it and throw it on wen foam still wet/fresh on or do ya stick it to the foam another way ps sorry for all the questions i just dont want to mess up will only have one shot at it lol


is kl mate hmmm not too sure i used coco fibre on mine which i siliconed on after it had dried but never used soil and moss as a backing, am hoping to at some point to make a viv using it but i would imagine that letting the foam dry then putting silicone over it and placing ur mix over that, hope it all works out mate, ps boas are mint mate cant wait to get one later in life.
: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

benjaybo said:


> is kl mate hmmm not too sure i used coco fibre on mine which i siliconed on after it had dried but never used soil and moss as a backing, am hoping to at some point to make a viv using it but i would imagine that letting the foam dry then putting silicone over it and placing ur mix over that, hope it all works out mate, ps boas are mint mate cant wait to get one later in life.
> : victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:


lol ye i tried stuff with silicon be for and it never stuck lol ye i love me boas want a female now


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

hawktrainer said:


> lol ye i tried stuff with silicon be for and it never stuck lol ye i love me boas want a female now


awesome how much u looking to pay for a female and how old do you want her to be, i'll keep a look out for ya :2thumb:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

benjaybo said:


> awesome how much u looking to pay for a female and how old do you want her to be, i'll keep a look out for ya :2thumb:


couple year old at least cheaper the better :2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

hawktrainer said:


> couple year old at least cheaper the better :2thumb:


awesome well i know a woman just out of my town that has a nice female not sure if she is selling but ill ask around for ya anyway, can u travel to pic up soz for all the questions lol: victory:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

benjaybo said:


> awesome well i know a woman just out of my town that has a nice female not sure if she is selling but ill ask around for ya anyway, can u travel to pic up soz for all the questions lol: victory:


sort of depends how far can all was get train and what not


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

hawktrainer said:


> sort of depends how far can all was get train and what not


kl well im in scarborough so is quite close, will let ya know if i do hear out. gonna put some new pics of my viv up in a few mins : victory:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

hawktrainer said:


> sort of depends how far can all was get train and what not


hi got some more pics of viv hope everyone likes it.

































all coments welcome
: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

benjaybo said:


> hi got some more pics of viv hope everyone likes it.
> 
> imageimage
> image
> ...


looking gd m8


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

hawktrainer said:


> looking gd m8


cheers mate got i think five more plant pots so just gonna look for some here n there to find the right ones. 
oh if you use eco earth you can use silicone to stick it down with just need to pile it on and leave it for 2 days then shake off and give it a good rub over with ur hand to get off any loose stuff will be able to see if it needs patching anywhere. hope that helps mate:2thumb:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

benjaybo said:


> cheers mate got i think five more plant pots so just gonna look for some here n there to find the right ones.
> oh if you use eco earth you can use silicone to stick it down with just need to pile it on and leave it for 2 days then shake off and give it a good rub over with ur hand to get off any loose stuff will be able to see if it needs patching anywhere. hope that helps mate:2thumb:


n1 m8 think i mite go with what u have from the look of your viv lol


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

benjaybo said:


> hi got some more pics of viv hope everyone likes it.
> 
> imageimage
> image
> ...


Looking Good...

:notworthy:

Phil


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

hawktrainer said:


> n1 m8 think i mite go with what u have from the look of your viv lol


kl cheers mate its worth the effort when its done :2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

Marti3P said:


> Looking Good...
> 
> :notworthy:
> 
> Phil


cheers captain! :notworthy::2thumb:: victory:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

i recan a nice blue neon/led wood look cool in that or a forest green neon :2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

hawktrainer said:


> i recan a nice blue neon/led wood look cool in that or a forest green neon :2thumb:


awesome man


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

benjaybo said:


> awesome man


i just got bk home gon to make shore viv not over heted with the hot wether got her at min and for the first time in my life/the boas life as far as i no he is basking under his het bulb its bloody red hot and hes basking now lol
ps i recon the forest green with look a lot beter i gont 1 in min and it is prity good just looks like the lite from a forest canapy


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

hawktrainer said:


> i just got bk home gon to make shore viv not over heted with the hot wether got her at min and for the first time in my life/the boas life as far as i no he is basking under his het bulb its bloody red hot and hes basking now lol
> ps i recon the forest green with look a lot beter i gont 1 in min and it is prity good just looks like the lite from a forest canapy


awesome mite do the same mate :no1:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

benjaybo said:


> awesome mite do the same mate :no1:


just wondering what lite can u use in my viv as thru the day the viv is pitch black every lite i have tryed just gives off to mutch heat


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

hawktrainer said:


> just wondering what lite can u use in my viv as thru the day the viv is pitch black every lite i have tryed just gives off to mutch heat


i'd probs use a tube light mate if its just to get some light in the viv: victory:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

benjaybo said:


> i'd probs use a tube light mate if its just to get some light in the viv: victory:


ye just bort some white neon tube so that will do the trike i recan


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

hawktrainer said:


> ye just bort some white neon tube so that will do the trike i recan


awesome mate :2thumb:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

benjaybo said:


> awesome mate :2thumb:


is this ok fo the viv/what foam can i use
Expanding Foam Filler | eBay UK


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

hawktrainer said:


> is this ok fo the viv/what foam can i use
> Expanding Foam Filler | eBay UK


yeh that'll do the job mate :2thumb:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

u no how u have dome your water source for the viv is it permanently fixed or can u take it out to empty it as it look fixed to me as thats what im wanting to do is foam round the water dish to permanently fix it in but carnt figer out a way of been aboul to empty it lol


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

hawktrainer said:


> u no how u have dome your water source for the viv is it permanently fixed or can u take it out to empty it as it look fixed to me as thats what im wanting to do is foam round the water dish to permanently fix it in but carnt figer out a way of been aboul to empty it lol


yeh mine is fixed in but i have pipes going out the back of it so i can empty 
and wash that way straight into a bucket through pipe should be easier than
scoping water out. i used polystyrene to make my waterfall and modeled grout to make some of its shape, just need to make sure that you have sealed the bowl in properly mate.
you'll have to pop some pics of your viv up when its done.:2thumb:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

benjaybo said:


> yeh mine is fixed in but i have pipes going out the back of it so i can empty
> and wash that way straight into a bucket through pipe should be easier than
> scoping water out. i used polystyrene to make my waterfall and modeled grout to make some of its shape, just need to make sure that you have sealed the bowl in properly mate.
> you'll have to pop some pics of your viv up when its done.:2thumb:


bath plug springs to mined lol


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

hawktrainer said:


> bath plug springs to mined lol


haha yep dam right mate :2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

added some fake plants








: victory:


----------

